# Moving to the desert



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Made a radical decision yesterday and quit my glory job at one of Australias most iconic pubs and heading to south western QLD.
Ive taken a position based near Injune, an hour north of Roma. Now you might think Im mad ( oh hang on I am !) but the package was too good to turn down with huge incentives. The clincher however was 3 on 2 off with the option to work the weeks back to back. This means every six weeks I can go KF for a month any where I like 8) 
So Ive got a couple of weeks here on the North Coast to go fishing every day and enjoy the next comp, then its off to Bali to do a trip into Nusa Tengarra Barat, to do some kayak fishing, spearing and surfing for a month then its off to the desert.
The closest beach is WOODGATE so you might see me down that way in a couple of months  
I dont think theres any river, creek or dams out there, so if theres any fishing spots that members know near there let me know


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Big move Breambo, but I think you mightr find more fishing out there than you first thought.

Check this link out: http://www.fishingdvd.com.au/fish_maps.html

it shows all the stocked waters in QLD and there are quite a few good ones with in a couple of hours drive of Roma and Injune.

I am a Longreach boy originally and can vouch for the quality of wild fishing in many of QLD's in land regions, I have never fished the stocked waters, but have heard good reports about them.

All the best in your move and enjoy your trip away.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Ahh Roma. When I was younger we used to drive a truck out there to pick up blood and bone. I remember all the fat lazy dogs in the main street who used to amble over to all the trucks when they pulled into town to pull all the bits of roo and pig caught up in the bodywork of the rigs.

That was over 20 years ago. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure the dogs have moved on now.

Good luck with the move Brembo.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

breambo
theres a stocked dam at taroom so ive been told.its about an hour and bit travel(3 tallies) from injune.Carnavon gorge is just north as well.you also have the mighty maranoa river an hour west of you.Talk the locals is usually the best thing.Good luck with the new job.I love my two weeks off after 4 weeks straight.Gives you more time to relax and unwind i reckon


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck with the move mate, you'll be a few hours drive away from our fresh water weekends, and hope you can make it down for one later this year. Boondooma is supposedly a good shot for some fish, but a long paddle from the boat ramp to the water you want to fish, and a lot of skiers there in the peak times. Bjelke Peterson has been little more than a puddle for ages and I don't know about any of the other dams. given a few weeks off you'll find water within easy reach, might just be a bit of a contrast to the north coast surf beaches you're used to.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Breambo,

Injune is not the desert and there be plenty of good yellowbelly fishin out that way. (take ya yak mate.)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have to say Breambo, I'll miss your fishing reports from the surf. Once I've got a bit of confidence around the surf zone I'll drop you a PM for some more info on how you do it.

Good luck with the move. Hope it works out for you


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

All the best for the move when it happens mate, it will certainly be different to your present circumstances, and in due course your reports will be of different species to the present crop :wink:


----------

